# Switching Orijen flavors?



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

My puppy currently eats Orijen Regional Red. I tried at first to feed him the Orijen Puppy formula but he would not eat it for days. I finally just bought a sample bag of the Regional Red and he loved it, no problems whatsoever, so that is now what he eats. I know that some people say to stick with one flavor, but then some like to switch it every once in a while.My 6 lb bag of Regional Red is almost out, but I can't decide if I should stick with the same flavor or change to add variety!I was going to try the 6 fish next since it is also appropriate for puppies, like the Regional Red. Does anyone have experience with changing between Orijen flavors? Thank you


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I feed mine Acana, same food really and made by same people. lol
Just a little less protein.
Anyway i change the flavours after each bag runs out for variety like you say.
Dillon my youngest does get slightly softer poos but nothing major and only really the first day or 2 then they are firmed up again.
Can still pick them up no probs though.
I think it should be ok for your puppy, but each dog reacts differently to different ingredients.
I actually mixed in a little bit of the fish one to the grasslands or gave him a few bits as treats before giving him a bowl of it alone too.
I had the sample bag aswell so as not to waste a full bag. x


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a bag of Regional Red and a bag of the 6 Fish going at the same time, sometimes I give one for breakfast and one for dinner, or a mix of both, just for variety. My three have no problems going between the two, but if your puppy has a sensitive tummy then mixing them together for the first few meals should make the transition to 6 Fish smoother.


----------

